# Fill out your profile!



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I hate to be that cranky complainer guy but I still have to say it.

If you are asking for friends how is anyone going to know anything about you if you have no information in your profile and you write nothing in your thread?

This is really just common-sense.

The mere fact that two people both have SA is NOT going to mean they can sustain any significant conversation for any significant period of time.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, this seems to be a thing for some people here.

- Do you have a profile filled out?
- Do you have any pictures up?
- Do you share your location?
- Do you participate in any threads other than those in 'Frustration'?
- Do you have an avatar?
- Do you let your personality show through your posts?

Or are you...

- "No Answer"
- faceless
- "Somewhere on Earth"
- without any opinions
- a blank canvas
- anonymous

^^ doesn't leave much to connect with.

Gotta give a little to get a little.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

You could always... you know... ask?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

That's not fair to people who don't have anything to fill it with!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree with you and Just Lurking. I also agree with people who prefer not to fill in their information or use fun/unreal info. I agree with everyone.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

There's this wonderful thing called PMing people for their information if you're so interested.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

iCod said:


> There's this wonderful thing called PMing people for their information if you're so interested.


And how am I supposed to have any idea who's worth PMing, if they have zero information whatsoever regarding themselves, save for perhaps the single post I saw of theirs that piqued my interest?

Shall I just take off on a great journey, PMing every user on this entire forum in search of pals?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> There's this wonderful thing called PMing people for their information if you're so interested.


damn bby have cows been licking you? cuz ur super salty

(this was just an opportunity to use that line)



TheWildeOne said:


> And how am I supposed to have any idea who's worth PMing, if they have zero information whatsoever regarding themselves, save for perhaps the single post I saw of theirs that piqued my interest?
> 
> Shall I just take off on a great journey, PMing every user on this entire forum in search of pals?


well, i never PM people unless i've seen their posts before. but it's still helpful to see more information instead of having to start at a mostly blank space other than, "i see your posts sometimes and you use good reaction gifs"


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't want friends who just read my profile and decided they liked my self description. That's bull ****. I want people to befriend me because they actually see me around the forum and like my contributions or like the way I act. It doesn't matter what we have in common, because it's cool to learn more than just what you've always done.


----------



## AB1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry but I do't want people knowing everything about my SA or about my life if they want to be my friends then i will tell them and they can ask, you know some people like to keep things to themselves and keep it personal. 
Like interest and hobbies i have no interest in doing anything so it makes me feel anxious looking at it if people wanna know anything about me or speak to me they can just PM me..


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Just to clarify this thread, my post was limited to all the threads that start with "I want a friend".

If you are asking for friends in a devoted thread I think the impetus is on you to at least have some info.

Otherwise, no problem if your whole profile is blank.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i dont want dudes hitting on me


----------



## AB1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry but I'm pretty sure making friends is the process of getting to know someone and if you have an issue with me you can actually message me instead of doing.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It must be nice to have something worthwhile to put in those fields.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

minimized said:


> It must be nice to have something worthwhile to put in those fields.


Make it up whos gonna know the world is built on little white lies ..


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Well yes you're right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine is pretty filled out besides having pics.......which will never happen.


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

I did it as best as I could, I think.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I filled out my profile, now where's my cookie?!!

...There should be cookies.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Oops, I ate them all.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

findedeux said:


> oops, i ate them all.


nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

True..... People with absolutely nothing on their profile are sketchy to me and i would be hesitant to respond to them


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I think most people who don't fill it out feel they have nothing to say, are afraid to put up their photo and would rather get to know someone first before giving much. Often people never pm, or you share a few short messages back and forth. It feels odd to give out a lot of info to someone you may not speak to for more than two weeks. 

Although I agree it is good to have some information up, I can see why the need for no photos and lack of information.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree, people should have their profiles filled out if they want to seek friends here, at the least have some of your hobbies listed. However, if a person doesn't have his/her profile fulled out, doesn't mean I'm not going to reach out to them. Who knows, they might be a very nice person.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

I filled out my Profile, except I just go on about my love for anime and nerdy stuff... not sure if anyone cares?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

i don't care about friends


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I just checked my profile. Yeah, it's empty just like my life.

I noticed they added a cell phone line at the bottom. 
So if I put my number there, I start getting phone calls or what?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

To be fair, at least we keep it real by not exaggerating out profiles unlike dating sites where everybody has a Master's degree and are working on their phD's.


----------

